# Building a single storey house extension in Drogheda



## NoelN (30 Jan 2010)

Hi All,

We're thinking of building a house extension of just under 50 sq. metres (single storey).  What kind of cost per sq ft or sq metre should we expect for (a) builders finish and (b) as a general rule for turn key ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## daithi28 (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Building Building a single storey house extension in Drogheda*

No idea what it'll cost NoelN, but be aware that an extension of that size will require planning permission!


----------

